# Setting Up Rome Targa's



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

So I know how to put the bindings on the board now I need suggestions as far as position. I'm 6'1", going to be riding all mountain, and haven't boarded in 10 years. My board is a directional K2 Raygun 160W. I'll be heading to mammoth next month but not sure how the conditions will be. Since it's a resort I'm guessing I won't be in 3' deep pow.

*Stance width
*Stance front/back position
*Stance angles, I was thinking +15/-9
*Forward lean
*Highback Rotation
*Heel Strap Location
*Toe Strap Position

Thanks!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

http://thsst.teich-ology.com/links/links_files/snowboard settings.pdf

Snowboard Stance: The Ultimate Guide | Snowboarding Blog & Snowboard Reviews
http://www.snowboardgo.com/tag/stance-setback/
Snowboarding Stance 101 | Snowboarding Blog & Snowboard Reviews
360Guide*-*360Guide
Snowboard Setup - How to Determine Your Snowboard Stance - Snowboard Bindings
Establishing Your Snowboard Stance


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Stance width, angles, forward lean and strap positions are all personal preference...something ideal for me...will suck for another. You can start with those binding angles, no forward lean and reference stance width and see how you feel. If you find you are too upright...maybe widen out the stance a bit. If you feel you need more response, add some to the forward lean. Its all experimentation. In regards to highback rotation, should be parallel with the edge of your board...however, some dont even bother with this. The biggest thing is to have the targas setup to properly hung your boot...this is another issue...as you have purchased one of the most customizable bindings out there..

I currently purchased a pair myself from my LBS and needed the store guys to help me dial them in. I have never seen so many adjustments on a binding before...lol


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

you should really alter your thinking on not being in pow at Mammoth. 3' there can be had in a half a day. They had 17' in one week a few weeks ago.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

tekniq33 said:


> you should really alter your thinking on not being in pow at Mammoth. 3' there can be had in a half a day. They had 17' in one week a few weeks ago.


I guess I just figured the mountain would be packed with people so they would compress the top layer. All of my boarding has been at Mt. High and Big Bear except for one icy day at mammoth so I'm only used to boarding on concrete.

So if I'm going to be at Mammoth and there is pow are there any recommendations for these settings? One thing I forgot is canter.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Empty V said:


> I guess I just figured the mountain would be packed with people so they would compress the top layer. All of my boarding has been at Mt. High and Big Bear except for one icy day at mammoth so I'm only used to boarding on concrete.
> 
> So if I'm going to be at Mammoth and there is pow are there any recommendations for these settings? One thing I forgot is canter.


If there is a lot of pow...set your bindings back in your stance


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

Empty V said:


> *Stance width
> *Stance front/back position
> *Stance angles, I was thinking +15/-9
> *Forward lean
> ...


Also check that your boot is centered in the binding. Measure from center of binding plate to heel and center of binding plate to toe. Should be within 1/4 or maybe 1/2 inch. If not, adjust heel cup position. And I would do this before you adjust the straps.

Usually, if your boot is centered in the binding, there is less front/back adjustment of the binding on the board.


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

Empty V said:


> *Stance width
> *Stance front/back position
> *Stance angles, I was thinking +15/-9
> *Forward lean
> ...


I'm about your height (6'4") and here is how I set up my Targas.

*Stance Width/Angles (personal preference)* = I'm comfortable at 23.5ish c-c and 12/-12 duck. (I'm tall but have short legs)

*Position* - I use mirrored inserts, meaning I start with each binding at the furthest insert out from the center and move them both in until my stance is close to 23.5. Once that is done I mount one of the bindings centered on the width of the board. I use two of the 4 screws, no washers and only tighten enough so the binding doesn't shift. I then put the footbed on, grab my boot and see if my boot is centered in the binding. Mine weren't so I adjusted the heel cup to the forward most position. This is done by removing the 2 screws on the outside heel of the binding and the two screws under the toe. The heel ones are horizontal, the toe ones are vertical. It is easier to remove the binding from the board to do this so remember what hole you were in. This step can be skipped if you boot is already reasonably centered. I check by flipping toe board over with the boot strapped in and checking to see if the heel/toe overhang is even. Once the boot is centered in the binding, I remove the footbed, put in the remaining 2 screws with washers, then remove the other to and add the washers. Now boots are centered in the binding which is centered on the board. Once one binding is setup, adjust the other binding exactly how you did the first and mount. 

*Forward Lean* - I left mine at the most upright position. This one again is personal preference.

*Highback Rotation* - I think I tweaked mine a bit to make them more parallel to the edge of the board.

*Heel Strap Location* - I left it in the same holes as stock, with the stock stiffeners in.

*Toe strap location* - Left stock.

*Cant* - I used the largest cant footbed.

Once everything is setup, I put on my boots and strap in. I adjust the length of the toe and ankle strap if needed to try and center the strap on my boot.

*I realize not everyone is as anal about setting up bindings as I am but I like them to be centered. Others just mount and ride with little adjustment. It is all preference.*


----------

